# WE need Major help



## mscarver (Apr 7, 2013)

How do you get a nine year old Vizsla to stop being possessive over things , and not bite when he feels threatened ...we have 4 boys one who is a toddler and we really need him to over come these issues so we can feel safe around the baby. He has bit me about 3 weeks into us having him . He has problems with people touching his collar and doesn't want you near his bowl while he eats ..He has come along way with some of these issues but need advise from someone who may have the same issues with their dog..He gets along fine with our other dogs and the cat because he is scared of them he acts like a large taco dog...Please help


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

mscarver,
Find a professional dog behaviorist to evaluate this dog and soon. You NEED to know what and why so you can correct. This is serious and even though folks here may give you suggestions and opinions, it is best to get a seasoned dog person who really understands dogs.

If you share what area of the world you live in someone might know a behaviorist they can refer you to.

Rod aka RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Indeed, it may need a vet check in addition to behavior mod. Too bad things for this far out of hand. I feel for the boy.


----------



## kingle (Feb 7, 2013)

Where did you get him? Feed him in a crate so he cannot react and bite someone walking by his food bowl or in a separate room with the door closed. Trade high value treats for allowing you to first touch his head, then his neck, then his collar. Never grab his collar or drag him by the collar. If you need to move him from a location, do it by calling him or using a leash with a slip knot in it so you can drop it over his head. I would be very concerned about having a dog that has bitten around young kids.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

•Teach kids to stay out of the dog’s personal space when the dog is eating, sleeping, injured or has puppies.

•Don’t startle or surprise any dog –let the dog know when you are approaching.

•Avoid hugging, kissing or any activity that puts your face in close proximity to the dog’s face.

•Supervise all interactions between dogs and children and be sure that both adult and child know the body signs that indicate fear or anxiety.

•When signs of fear or anxiety are observed, stop interactions between child and dog.

•Provide dogs with a child-free zone in which to retreat—such as a baby-gated room or a kennel or crate.

•Don’t allow children to mistreat the family dog, teach them to interact appropriately.

•Don’t approach strange dogs without the owners’ permission.

•Don’t approach loose dogs or ones tied out on long lines.

•Don’t reach through a fence to pet a dog.

•Don’t reach into a car window to pet a dog.

•Do train your pet to obey basic commands such as sit, lie down and come when called by having clear expectations and rewarding the good behaviors with something the dog enjoys.

•For dog households with children, teach the dog good things happen when children are close by.

copy/paste from:
http://positively.com/2011/05/17/why-dogs-bite-children-a-lesson-in-preventing-dog-bites-in-kids/


----------

